# Moving in Nantong



## Steph1977

Hello,

My husband has a professional opportunty to work in Nantong for 3 years and I would like to have some information about Life in Nantong. We have 3 children (11, 9 and 6 years old). 

Thanks in advence

Regards 

Steph


----------



## jacklin796

*Nantong city*

Nantong, known as a "Pearl of the River and Sea", is a city with a history since the Chinese Han Dynasty. It has been found that primitive clan inhabitants lived in this region 5,000 years ago. 
Nantong has a national reputation of "the First Window on the Yangtze River" and is one of the national tourist centers. Nantong City is situated on the northern bank of the Yangtze River of Jiangsu province, facing Shanghai across the river. Nantong, plus the cities under its jurisdiction, has a warm and wet subtropical climate under the influence of East Asia monsoon. Seasons are distinct and residents enjoy sufficient sunlight and abundant rainfall. The average temperature is approximately 15°C with annual precipitation of more than1,000 mm. 
Nantong City has a population of 760,000 and has a physical land mass of 381 square. Together with 6 county-level cities under its jurisdiction, Nantong Prefecuture City owns a population of near 8 million and a land mass of 8,001 square kilometers, plus more than 10,000 square kilometers of marine area.


----------



## jacklin796

Hi, nice meet you here. Hai'an is a district of nantong. Will you come back nantong? If you come, we can catch up for coffee.


----------



## Eric in china

I may have to do some work in Changzhou in the coming months but my home is now Chongqing and will remain so for the coming years. Are you Chinese? If so your written English is very good.


----------



## jacklin796

Thank you. Yes, I am chinese. Can you speak mandarin?


----------



## Eric in china

I speak enough to get by but after 20 years in China I should be able to speak it better, getting old does not help, so many new words to remember and of course working all over China, there are so many dialects and languages here. My wife is from Guizhou and is presently in her home town of Zunyi doing some work.

I drove my car from Hai'an to Chongqing, 1600km, long drive. I take it you can speak English as well as you write it?


----------



## jojo

Its not a good idea to post personal contact details on an open forum, Too many spambots, spammers, scammers etc. can use them. So please use the PM facility

Jo (moderator)


----------

